
GPS jumps of -13.7us - skreuzer
https://www.mail-archive.com/time-nuts@febo.com/msg76731.html
======
bigiain
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10977609](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10977609)
(tho barely any discussion there either...)

